# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Phẫu Thuật Cười Hở Lợi Chuẩn Hàn – TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Hàn Quốc JW

## nguyenhanhsocial

Phẫu Thuật Cười Hở Lợi Chuẩn Chất Lượng – TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Hàn Quốc JW là giải pháp mang lại nụ cười toả sáng được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng. Vì sao lại có cách nói như vậy? Lý do sẽ được bật mí ngay sau đây..Phẫu Thuật Cười Hở Lợi Hàn Quốc – BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn QuốcGiải Phẫu Chữa Cười Hở Lợi Chuẩn Hàn – Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn QuốcTheo y khoa, cười hở lợi được nhận định không phải bệnh lý. Bởi lẽ, chức năng nhai, phát âm của người cười hở lợi hoàn toàn không vấn đề. Mặc dù vậy, phần nhiều những khách hàng có nụ cười này thường không đẹp do phần lợi bị lộ quá nhiều. Xét theo phương diện thẩm mỹ cười hở cần được điều trị. Điều này, nhằm bảo đảm tính thẩm mỹ nói chung và cũng để nâng cao sự tự tin của các bạn trong mắt người đối diện.Nguyên nhân chính yếu tạo nên hiện tượng cười hở lợi là do răng, môi, nướu và xương hàm. Tuỳ thuộc vào mức độ mà cười hở lợi xuất hiện ít hay nhiều.Một số trường hợp cười hở lợiBác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Giám đốc Bệnh Viện JW Hàn Quốc cho biết: ” Cười hở lợi dù rằng không phải là bệnh lý theo y học. Nhưng tình trạng này, khiến nhiều chị em phụ nữ thiếu tự tin trong giao tiếp hàng ngày lẫn công việc. Do đó, chữa cười hở lợi công nghệ Hàn Quốc kể từ khi ra đời được xem là giải pháp hữu hiệu mang đến nụ cười duyên dáng cho rất nhiều người”.Bác sỹ Tú Dung cũng cho biết có 2 tình trạng cười hở lợi và lý giải phương pháp điều trị phù hợp:+ Cười hở lợi đơn giản là do lợi phát triển quá mức: chuyên gia thẩm mỹ sẽ tiến hành cắt cung lợi theo tỉ lệ phù hợp, bằng phương pháp gây tê, trong 60 phút bạn đã sở hữu nụ cười không còn hở lợi.+Tình trạng cười hở lợi do hàm phát triển (kèm hàm hô) bác sĩ tiến hành phẫu thuật hàm hô kèm chữa cười hở lợi. Bằng cách can thiệp cắt Lefort I, tiến hành đẩy hàm hô về phía sau kèm cắt cung lợi với giải pháp gây mê. Như vậy, sau khoảng 2h về cấu trúc hàm mặt khách hàng đã hết hở lợi.Bằng tất cả kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực giải phẫu thẩm mỹ và y đức vốn có, Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung đã thực hiện vô số trường hợp cười hở lợi, đem tới nụ cười duyên dáng, toả sáng cho rất nhiều khách hàng. Và luôn nhận được phản hồi tích cực.Biên đạo múa Lan Nhi mắc phải nhược điểm cười hở lợi và hàm hôKỹ thuậtChữa Cười Hở Lợi Chuẩn Hàn không phải chuyên gia thẩm mỹ cũng thực hiện được?vì sao lại có cách nói như vậy. Chúng tôi sẽ giải đáp cho bạn như sau:Giải phẫu cười hở lợi chuẩn Hàn là kỹ thuật có xuất xứ từ Hàn Quốc, đây được xem là giải pháp an toàn đem tới nụ cười đầy cuốn hút cho người thực hiện. Mặc dù vậy, khi được áp dụng tại nước ta thì không phải chuyên gia thẩm mỹ nào cũng có thực hiện theo đúng quy trình được. Bởi lẽ, ngày nay có rất nhiều địa điểm thẩm mỹ vận dụng công nghệ điều trị cười hở lợi Hàn Quốc nhưng phần lớn chất lượng họ đem tới không như những gì họ PR.Bạn có thể sở hữu nụ cười “ngậm ngùi” nếu chọn sai bệnh viện tiến hànhThực tế cho thấy, đã có rất nhiều người phải sở hữu nụ cười “ngậm ngùi” sau phẫu thuật cười hở lợi do tin nhầm tay nghề bác sĩ cũng như cơ sở giải phẫu kém uy tín. Chính vì lẽ đó, trước khi quyết định trao gửi dung nhan của bản thân, các bạn phải tìm hiểu “người thật việc thật” để có kết quả như ý nhé.

----------

